

Some Cameras disable or alter GPS data in China  - kawera
http://ogleearth.com/2012/05/why-do-panasonic-leica-fujifilm-samsung-and-nikon-censor-their-gps-cameras/

======
misterhaywood
Nice. How do I install that on my camera?

